# Duotrap w/VDO Z3 computer anyone?



## the PC apeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried to pair a Duotrap speed & cadence sensor with a VDO Z3 computer?

I've been using the Z3 with its VDO-supplied speed sensor while waiting for my Duotrap to arrive. Works great. Now that I've finally got the Duotrap installed I can't get it to pair with the Z3 at all.

The LEDs on the Duotrap confirm it is picking up both the spoke and crank arm magnets. I can hear the two different clicks on each pass as well. Even after a complete reset on the Z3 I can't get the two to pair.

Has anyone been successful or given up trying this combination?

If this isn't going to work, which computer are you using with your Duotrap and would you recommend it? Bontrager's Node? Various Garmin models? Anything else? I like having access to more data than any sane person needs during a ride. I really like that the Z3 does cadence, altitude/grade, and (pseudo) power/watts. I don't particularly care about PC connectivity and lap functions.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think I'm going to order the Garmin 500... I have a Bontrager Node 2 now. I love the look of the Node and the interaction with duotrap works flawlessly (duh). I've got some major battery drainage problems going on... Trek is warrantying the device. If that doesn't resolve it, I'm going Garmin.

Aside from battery issues, the learning curve was a little steep--it is a little awkward to use at first. Once I got the hang of it, there are a lot of cool features. The main appeals of the Garmin is rechargeable battery and PC software. I think the white carbon fiber look is really ugly, though.


----------



## the PC apeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, it doesn't look good. I heard back from Bontrager and they note this site:

http://www.thisisant.com/pages/ant/interoperability-matrix

...which doesn't show compatibility with combined speed/cadence sensors (like the DuoTrap, presumably) and the VDO Z3. 

I haven't heard back from VDO via their distributor yet (IBEX Sports - very helpful and attentive guy, Steve) but I'll probably just go get a Node 2.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Three words: Ditch the Z3! I tried using it but my biggest problem is that it took way too many sequence of button presses to do anything on that computer and it was not intuitive in any way/shape/ or form! I went with the Garmin Edge 500, it paired perfectly with the duotrap and it learns up to three different bikes (unlike the z3 which can only learn 2...and when it does, good luck swapping between them!).


----------



## the PC apeman (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think anyone can accuse the Z3 of being user friendly. It took me a while to get used to my old VDO HC12.6 but once I did I really liked it. The Z3 is an evolution from that so not so hard for me to get used to and similarly pleasing. Swapping's not an issue for me. New bike equals excuse to buy new computer. I've got a Node 2 on order at the LBS.

BTW. IBEX Sports is sending me a free cadence sensor for the Z3 (since I'm moving it to a bike without a DuoTrap) as a way of saying sorry for the problems and confusion over compatibility. Nice folks.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I love the Node for how it looks and how easy it is to set up. I hope they have the battery issues resolved! If not, I'll go with Garmin 500.

If you have a white bike, the Node 2 looks pretty sweet:


----------

